# FIA European Finals - Santa Pod



## AshD (Apr 27, 2006)

Great racing at Santa Pod this weekend, here's a few pics:

1:









2:









3:









4:









5:









6:









More photos can be found at:
http://www.adimages.co.uk/fia-european-finals/

and you can join us on Facebook at:
https://www.facebook.com/ADImagesUK


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Great photos, love the back tyre in pic 4 looks almost square


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Great pics man


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

It was an awesome day out - did you get any pics of the Steve Woollatt bike crash seen here in this vid:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

top shots mate:thumb:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

AshD said:


> Great racing at Santa Pod this weekend, here's a few pics:
> 
> 5:


I think the levitating car would struggle with traction!

Great photo.

I work mate used to go down and camp every years, said it was a great weekend.


----------



## AshD (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks all 



DarrylB said:


> It was an awesome day out - did you get any pics of the Steve Woollatt bike crash seen here in this vid:


Unfortunately not, I only went on the Saturday, saw that happen on the webcam from my PC!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Greats shots.

That bike accident is something else too.


----------

